# newbie with question



## bluefever (Jun 15, 2008)

hi guys looking at getting a 90 axxess,it has a 2400 12 valve motor and a 5 speed and front wheel drive,can't seem to find much info on it,does anyone on here know anything about it?not sure if this is the right forum to post in,if it isn't,sorry


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

They're great and very reliable, replaced the stanza wagon/multi. It shares the motor with that of the stanza of same years. Here is a little review on it. CanadianDriver: Used Car Review - Nissan Axxess, 1990-1995


----------

